# 'Wild' Guinea Pig



## Guest (May 11, 2020)

I moved into my current house at the start of the year and noticed that there was a guinea pig living in the garden. After talking to my neighbours, it seems like this guinea pig was a pet that was let loose when its owners left - I'm not sure if it was the owners directly before me or the next one back.

It's a fairly big, scruffy black and white fellow. He seems to be doing ok by himself, but winter is approaching and I'm worried about him. He lives in and around some tightly packed hedges and plants.

Should I be doing anything for him? I was thinking of providing some shelter, but maybe he'll be ok in the bushes? I don't even know what guinea pigs should eat, but I guess he's been consisting on grass. I don't want to leave food out to encourage rats. Or should I be trapping him and rehoming him? I have no idea how tame he is (or how to trap him)

Any advice welcome


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I’d be inclined to trap him and hand him to a rescue tbh


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Ditto above if I'm honest


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2020)

Thanks both. I'll see if I can find a rescue who will lend me a trap and take the piggie.


----------

